# Earth Stove Traditions T150C - ???????



## Shari (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I finally found a stove that we can afford.  Fits the bill for us $$ wise, fits the minimum specs I was looking for but I turn to all the knowledgeable persons here on the list to see if there are any known negatives on this stove.

It is by Earth Stove, the model is Traditions T150C.  Apparently Earth Stove was purchased by Lennox and this brand/model are no longer made.  Yes, I know that is a negative if we should ever need parts but the stove looks to be very well cared for, no over firing evidence, no warping, etc.  It has fire brick on the floor and back and all look good.

Yes, I know Lowe's has the 50% off sale running now.  I looked and all I can find is the Englander 13 but not the 30.  I know Englander is a good stove but both hubby and I really, really prefer cast iron and the Traditions is cast iron.

I found the manual on line here:  http://www.stovesandspas.com/Resource Info/manual_download.htm but here are the specs in brief:

Heat capacity 1800 sq.ft.
BTU 49,037
Emissions 4.1
Efficiency 72%
No OAK
Log length 22"
Firebox 2.5 c.f.
Flue 6"
Approx. burn time 8-12 hrs.
Front loading
Catalyst yes
weight 365lbs.
Blower optional
Lab tested
EPA certified

Our tax records say our home is 1580 sq.ft.  We close off 2 bedrooms in the winter so we would be heating around 1350 sq.ft. with oil f/a backup.  I'm not comfortable using only wood heat 24/7 because all our plumbing is in the basement so if we don't quite get a full overnight burn that would be okay because hubby is in the hospital for weeks at a time and when he is there so am I so we need the backup heat anyway.

I like the firebox size of the Tradition; I like the cast iron; the stove appears to be in great condition but I would purchase a new cat for it.  Condar carries the cat for $180, it would be nice if I could find it for less but if that's the price then so be it.

I was planning on running an insulated flex liner with a block off plate in our central masonry clay lined chimney but seller is including about 8' of double wall insulated SS liner so I'm not sure which way I will eventually go.

We have mega medical bills here, a roof to put on the house, sewer installation to pay for, etc.

We do have about 2-1/2 to 3 cords of very well seasoned wood.

I look at it this way:  Considering the $$ seller is asking and that it is a 6" flue if this stove doesn't work out at least we probably would not have to replace our liner if at some time in the future we could financially afford to upgrade the stove.  Currently we are only burning in our fireplace for about 8 hours per day with a blower.

I've included two pictures to show samples.  Photo of stove is from the internet, not the actual stove - but the stove we are looking at is just as beautiful in my eyes!  Yes, that is marble on the top and marble on the ash lip.

So, now that you've heard the specs, our $$ situation and my thoughts, talk me out of purchasing this stove.  Seller is only asking $100 for the stove and 8' of liner.  

Shari


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, I like that stove.  Appears to be a stage 2 EPA cert stove, and if in good shape like you say, could be a good performer.  2.5 cu ft for your area is probably about right.

Looks like you are heading in the right direction from what I can tell.  Depending on prior use, the cat may just need a good cleaning.  Just something to look at if your trying to save some bean pods.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Jags, for the reply - eases my mind a bit.

Does anyone have an other cat suppliers to recomend other than Condar?

Shari


----------



## mellow (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out:  http://www.clearskiesunlimited.com/woodburningstoves.html


----------



## Shari (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to bump this up but.... we are picking up this stove this weekend.   

Shari


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like a nice simple stove. Hope it works out well for you Shari. Keep us posted. 

One thing to watch is to be sure those side-lights are secure and stay secured. There was a user comment about them falling out on their Earth Stove. Not a big deal to fix if it happens, as long as the fire isn't burning at the time!


----------

